# My DIY driftwood



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

As some of you might know, I've recently gotten into this hobby. My goal is to have a bonsai tree in my tank. Yesterday, after a month of searching, i was finally able to find the right pieces of wood to start my bonsai tree. 

The first picture is what it looked like after I have removed all of the leaves and cleaned out the roots.

The second picture is how it looked after i boiled it for 2 hours and then boiled it for an hour with salt. I then let it soak in water overnight and the next morning removed all of the bark. I did a few alterations to the branches and glued it back on with crazy glue. (hopefully it won't be toxic for the fish after i set it in the water.)

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Reef tanks use super glue gel to glue frags down etc...so it could be safe. I'd rather use silicone to be on the safer side.

The wood looks great....keep those pictures coming like to see updates.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks! I will!

My next step would be to color the wood darker and add the moss...speaking of which...anyone got any Java moss for sale


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Manhu, send me a PM with your details. I can set you up with Java moss.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Cyanoacrylate (instant glue) is aquarium safe.

Curious to see how that looks with moss attached.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Will, that actually feels quite reassuring now that you've confirmed it. 

Here are some updated pics of my project from Day 1 up until now. Still need to get Java moss to add to my driftwood.
First pic is from Day 1
Second pic is from Day 3 Week 2
Third pic is from Day 2 Week 3


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Manhu, what's that plant with reddish leaves? Tiger lotus?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi George, I believe it is Ludwigia Repens with 2 stems of Hygrophila Polysperma in the middle.


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Super glue is safe to use, They use it in hospitals now to seal cuts and such.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Juiceworld said:


> Super glue is safe to use, They use it in hospitals now to seal cuts and such.


The glue we use aren't the same as the ones you buy in hardware stores


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe not but I've used Cyanoacrylate on my own cuts. Works amazingly.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Will said:


> Maybe not but I've used Cyanoacrylate on my own cuts. Works amazingly.


I had 8 stitches in my upper lip a few months ago from getting hit by a car, after healing for about two weeks I was on my way to a meeting and had a huge sneeze. The sneeze broke my lip open at the TOP of the cut making it look like I had a big hole in my lip...

long story short, ducked into 7/11 grabbed some krazy glue and made the meeting with no hole in my face lol


----------

